# [EBAY] GeForce 8800gt mit Wasserkühler und LG KC910i Renoir



## Fraggerick (3. Juli 2011)

*[EBAY] GeForce 8800gt mit Wasserkühler und LG KC910i Renoir*

Moinsen!

zum Verkauf stehen 2 8800gt und ein Handy. Links im folgenden:

Zotac GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB) Wasserkühlung bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 10.07.11 14:01:49 MESZ)
LG KC910i Renoir - Schwarz (Ohne Simlock) Handy bei eBay.de: (endet 10.07.11 13:38:10 MESZ)
Zotac GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB) Wasserkühlung bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 10.07.11 13:58:01 MESZ)

Viel Spass beim angucken und ggf ist ja was für euch dabei!


----------

